# PONY Tools closing??



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

From the Lost Art Press dated 5/30/'16 and posted by Christopher Schwarz:

"Pony Tools, which has made clamps in the United States since its founding in 1903, closed its doors earlier this month in an announcement that surprised woodworkers and other toolmakers.

"However, the Easy Wood Tools subsidiary that Pony purchased last year, is continuing to operate and fill orders, according to company officials.

"Details about the closure are scarce. The phone number for Pony’s public relations officer is no longer functioning and calls to the Chicago headquarters have been unanswered.

"However Douglas Holman, the chairman and owner of Pony (and great-great grandson of the founder), issued a statement about the closing through Easy Wood’s social media:

“ 'I am writing to inform you that on May 19, 2016, Adjustable Clamp Company d/b/a Pony Tools Inc. informed its Chicago employees that it was suspending operations in Chicago effective immediately. While this step was necessary due to issues unique to the Chicago business, the Company’s Easy Wood Tools division remains open and continues to operate its business. It is our hope that there will be minimal, if any, disruption to the business of Easy Wood Tools. This suspension of operations in Chicago has not affected our ability to fill Easy Wood Tools orders.'

"The company is looking at all options in order to enable Easy Wood Tools to continue to operate. We are hopeful that you will continue to support Easy Wood Tools during this transition and we appreciate your past support. We will put forth our best efforts to keep you updated as more information becomes available.”

"Pony’s orange clamps and wooden handscrews have been ubiquitous sights in woodworking shops all over the world.

"While it seems Holman’s statement leaves the door open for the company to resume operations, perhaps under new ownership, you might want to stock up on orange clamps nonetheless.

Read all 'bout it: 
https://blog.lostartpress.com/2016/05/30/pony-tools-suspends-operations/


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that sucks...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree, that sucks. In my opinion the Jorgensen clamps were the best there were for the money.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I guess they got squeezed out...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I guess they got squeezed out...


was one of your jobs Vaudeville..


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Does the following paragraph from the referenced article indicate that there may be a forthcoming problem with Easy Wood Tools? I have a few of them although I think they are grossly overpriced. I also have some I made from bar stock and purchased cutters from other sources. 


“The company is looking at all options in order to enable Easy Wood Tools to continue to operate. We are hopeful that you will continue to support Easy Wood Tools during this transition and we appreciate your past support. We will put forth our best efforts to keep you updated as more information becomes available.”


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh, that's what I was thinking, Richard. Sounds pretty bleak.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe the Exec bonuses killed the company.

Herb


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Wouldn't be the first company the execs killed.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Maybe someone will buy it and reopen it soon.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

That would be a good thing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shop guy said:


> That would be a good thing.


as long as it isn't China...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> as long as it isn't China...


Looks like from that statement that they might be reorganizing it off shore.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've gotten some decent clamps made in China but you have to do the QC yourself as sometimes the holes weren't drilled straight for the screws. That was something I never worried about with the Jorgensens I have.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Shop guy said:


> Wouldn't be the first company the execs killed.


Companies and countries... I´d add


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

And I would agree, Alexis.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

While complaining about executive salaries allegedly killing off companies, do not forget the consumer. 

Most people care less about "country of origin" as long as they can save money buying an import. I know of several guys whose filled their shops with Grizzly, Woodtech, and other Asian imports back in the 1980's because they were cheaper and supposedly were the same as North American machines. Now these same guys complain that nothing is made in the USofA anymore....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The deluge of regulations have had a profound effect on companies at around the $50 million or 50 employees. To comply requires adding legal, tax and personnel expertise, which is very costly. So many American companies build to that size with the goal of selling off the company. And a small public company that hits that mark will experience pressure from stockholders and from the government regulations on fiduciary responsibility to maximize shareholder return, practically that practically force a small corporation to sell out to a larger entity. Company founders often become wealthy when they sell off, another incentive to sell out.

If the company is doing well, Chinese and other offshore firms will take it over by buying out stock and forcing the sale. What happens to quality generally is that it declines rapidly as the company's reputation is exploited. Why are such destructive regulations and laws in place? Big corporations in particular make huge "contributions" to key legislators in thinly disguised bribes. Paranoid? Nope, just a realist about the state of politics these days. Both parties are guilty.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tom; you sayin' GubberMINT's _not_ your friend?! 
As More High-Paying Jobs Leave California, State's Press Is Unconcerned


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

papasombre said:


> Companies and countries... I´d add


agreed....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ray Newman said:


> While complaining about executive salaries allegedly killing off companies, do not forget the consumer.
> 
> *Most people care less about "country of origin" as long as they can save money buying an import.* I know of several guys whose filled their shops with Grizzly, Woodtech, and other Asian imports back in the 1980's because they were cheaper and supposedly were the same as North American machines. Now these same guys complain that nothing is made in the USofA anymore....


leave me out...


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Stick: 'aint' too many of us left who care 'bout country of origin these days....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

money earned within the community paid my wages...
keeping the money here paid my wages...
helluva cycle but it works..


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

Herb Stoops said:


> Maybe the Exec bonuses killed the company.
> 
> Herb


Anyone else wish they could get paid that well for screwing up? I could save companies between 25-50% to run them in the ground if they are willing to pay. Hell I may even figure out how to make some company better. Maybe not but it seems the other guys couldnt either.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Update: post this morning on Saw Mill creek showing an ad stating PONY Tools will go up for auction on August 17, 2106.:frown:

Ad is hard to read, but can found at post #24:

Pony Tools suspends operations - Page 2


----------

